# Muse Portable Tube Amplifier



## moodyrn

There have been a few portable tube amps to come out recently, and none of them are cheap. Even the one from govibe, who always made cheap solid state portables, is over 600usd. So I was browsing on ebay and came across a muse tube portable that's around 100usd shipping. I tried searching on here and couldn't find anything. It looks smaller than the other tube portables and the price looks really good for the specs(well looks good period considering it's a tube portable). The battery life isn't that great, but it is a 100.00 tube portable.  I wonder if anyone's tried it?
   
  Here's a couple of links
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320744737158?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m159.l1634&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Muse-Portable-battery-tube-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp-/250869887386?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3a6902b19a


----------



## TheHighBuilder

Some time ago I've had the chance to test their $40 amp.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MUSE-Tube-6N11-Class-Headphone-Amplifier-Pre-AMP-/290520582669
  It's funny looking, nothing more.


----------



## Tacoboy

First time I've ever seen them.


----------



## moodyrn

I know you can't expect much for 100.00, and it's probably a clone. But they have been known to make some pretty good clones in the past. Their cheap dacs and dac/amp combo clones have been highly regarded in the past. I just pulled the trigger on a uha 4, but that price really tempts me. I would feel a little better once there are some impressions about it. Even though it's only 100.00, it could still be a waste of a 100.00.


----------



## 3rdhalf

For another $30 this doesn't look too bad as long as it's not a clone. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Dot-MK-I-Headphone-Tube-Amplifier-Pre-Amplifier-/160633844276?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256685f234


----------



## moodyrn

That seller is guilty of false advertising. That's not a tube portable, and has actually been around for few years. That's seller also is not an authorized dealer and you won't be covered by little dot's fabulous warranty.


----------



## Detex

Quote: 





moodyrn said:


> That seller is guilty of false advertising.


 


  Why? Is this not a Little Dot? what is false??


----------



## vorlon1

I decided to take one for the team and  just ordered the Muse.  With shipping it was about $98.00 It may take a couple of weeks to arrive, but I'll report back when it does.


----------



## vorlon1

Quote: 





detex said:


> Why? Is this not a Little Dot? what is false??


 


  I believe he is referring to the fact that it is not a tube amp.  I've had one of these since they first came out, and they are solid state amps.  Not a bad little amp, nice sound stage, good detail, slightly warm sound.  Not as refined or smooth as the better portables, but for the money not a bad amp.


----------



## wavoman

Is the 6111 tube socketed?  Can you replace/roll this?  VERY EXCITING ... GREAT FIND ... waiting for your review.  ALO sells a portable amp based on this tube for 6x the price.
   
  I need a portable tube amp in my life, no question about that.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The 6111 wants a lot of power to run linear; look it up.

You're not going to get 150V+ off a battery, at least not very long or without a lot of heat.

The portables are usually hybrids, with a very small amount of power coming from the tube and the majority of power coming from solid state.

If you really want tubes, you need to plug into the wall/mains, and have some heavy transformers develop the required voltage and plenty of attendant heat. Anything short of that is primarily, if not entirely, solid state amplification.


----------



## moodyrn

vorlon1 said:


> I believe he is referring to the fact that it is not a tube amp.  I've had one of these since they first came out, and they are solid state amps.  Not a bad little amp, nice sound stage, good detail, slightly warm sound.  Not as refined or smooth as the better portables, but for the money not a bad amp.




Right. I dont know why he didn't get that from my last post when i specifically said it's "not" a tube amplifier when the seller advertises it as a tube amp. You are right though. It is a decent sounding portable for the price, but don't belong in this thread. I'm really looking forward to your impressions. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yep, these amps would be pretty much the same if you took the tube out. Most listeners probably wouldn't be able to tell the difference between one running stock and one where the tube is bypassed.


----------



## cogsand gears

I have been interested in this since I spotted it on ebay a few months ago too.
   
  I contacted a buyer through ebay who has sent me some of their impressions of the amp. Im waiting for the ok from them to post their comments on headfi.


----------



## wavoman

OK, OK so you can't hear the difference the tube makes.  Still, there's the cool factor, the bragging rights, the nose-in-the-air when you point out that a co-worker's amp is "only" solid state.
   
  Shallow people of the world unite!
   
  The price on eBay just went up $15 in the middle of the buy-it-now!!  I complained and got it lowered back to $90 from $105.  Then I bought it.
   
  Do you think this was a clever ploy to get people to order?  If so, it worked on me.  Total with shipping is $100.  It is small enough that, if I have it delivered to the office, I can sneak it home and avoid a WAF flame-out.  Hell, her brother spends more on a bottle of wine.  You can't listen to wine! 
   
  It's on the slow boat, but when it arrives I will observe (with my ears) and report, like others here have promised to do as well.


----------



## gamersince1976

Interesting...


----------



## jupitreas

I have their 40$ desktop tube amp, I bought it purely out of curiosity.
   
  Short summary: it really sucks. There is a lot of noise, the channels aren't well balanced and I experienced very worrying random volume fluctuations, which I suspect might even be capable of harming headphones. I think the sole good thing about this particular amp is that it does give one a pretty good idea of what a tube coloration might sound like. 40$ for a taste of the tube sound is not that bad. It is certainly better than buying a 600$ tube amp blind. But thats about it, everything else about this amp sucks.


----------



## cogsand gears

I have been given the go ahead by the buyer, who is also due to join this thread.
   
  Some thoughts from jackcarver:
   
  If you are DIYers you should be very happy with it.  If you cannot do some modifications please think twice before buying.
   
  Good Points:
  - Sounds good out of the box. Warm and sparkling sound of tubes plus good bass and vocal from opamp NE5532 which is used in output stage.
  - Opamp on socket easy to roll (but I like sound and price of NE5532 already) good choice of opamp.
  - If you can find a headphone it can drive - sounds amazing.  I like the performance with Creative Aurvana Live the best.
   
  Bad points:
  - Battery last only 2.5 hrs.
  - Very hot.
  - Can not operate while charging, charging with small adaptor only - not cut when full so cannot leave to charge overnight.
  - Because of using opamp and C Coupling and supply only 12V - It cannot deliver much power for power hungry headphone. 
  - Using 50K B-type (linear volume) so difficult to adjust volume at low level, shuld use A-type
  - Very simple circuit 
  - Very hot because using 12V supply (Li-Ion 3cell) but tune heater runs at 6.3 v so he just use Big resistor to drop voltage and create double the power loss.


----------



## jackcarver

Hi all, as promised to cogsand gears here are the pictures of my modded muse tu-10 with some pic of the muse before modded.
   
  First before modded: my unit and my friend unit were not the same.

  The Big 22 ohms/2w resistor is used to drop the supply voltage to feed the filament of the tube. The chinese did QC the unit befroe shipped out as the unit that use 2 resistors I found that the tube if feed with 6.3v will have distorted sound so that's why he increase the filament heater voltage to make it run hotter. Don't know the life will shorten or not?
   
  My goal is to get longer runtime and improved sound with minimum cost so tried to use what I already have in house. Sound wise as I said "Already good out of the box so for the opamp you can try with the one you like.  2 Capacitors are output coupling 1000uF which can be used from 10V up.  Try changing to other brand have some effect also, not much though. First I tried with big Li-Po battery I had already 3cell 11.1V 5200maH which does last very long (longer than 10 hrs.) but cannot resolve heat problem.
 
  The internal battery was taken out. The charge has to be done using my big smart Li-Po charger.
   
  Now I think may be final version of my modded Muse.

  Putting the original battery in place but change the power cable to the solid core copper plated with gold. Opamp in the pic is opa2627 from firestone but i now put back the ne5532. The tube heater now was modify to feed with 6.6V Li-Fe Battery.  I use 2800 maH 6.6V Li-Fe from ebay (my charger can charge Li-Fe but if one would like to follow please acquire a charger that can charge Li-Fe. I cannot be charged from normal or Li-po charger.  The original batt is charged from the supplied adaptor or external Li-Po charger.
   

   
  This set Muse TU-10 + Creative Auvana Live performs very well. Powerful smooth sparkling. Try it , it does sound 10 times more for what it cost.


----------



## wavoman

My unit arrived.
   
  "hot" is an understatement -- the tube in the exposed window will burn skin.  This thing is dangerous.  I am typing with fewer fingers than usual.  What made me touch the tube?  'Cause I could.  Just like what would happen when it is in the poket of my pocket-tee at the gym.
   
  The charging system is all wrong to the point of insult.
   
  The sound out of the box unmodified is nothing special.  
   
  Another head-fi member was at my house, and I lied, telling him I liked it.  He listened and said one word "not very good".  I guess that's three words, but my skin was burning so I didn't count.
   
  It's better than AM radio.
   
  If you are a DIY'er and want to mod it as per the above, PM me, and we can work a deal (like a bit over postage).


----------



## euwemax

Hi Wavoman!
   
  I'd love to take that amp off your hands =) sent you a PM!
  
  Quote: 





wavoman said:


> My unit arrived.
> 
> "hot" is an understatement -- the tube in the exposed window will burn skin.  This thing is dangerous.  I am typing with fewer fingers than usual.  What made me touch the tube?  'Cause I could.  Just like what would happen when it is in the poket of my pocket-tee at the gym.
> 
> ...


----------



## cogsand gears

Another possible contender for portable tube?:
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180730337586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## VictorHalgaard

Quote: 





cogsand gears said:


> Another possible contender for portable tube?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180730337586?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

 I've been considering buying that one for some time, because it looks like it might be good - looks like a ALO Continental V1 clone...But the story above is giving me second thoughts...


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





victorhalgaard said:


> I've been considering buying that one for some time, because it looks like it might be good - looks like a ALO Continental V1 clone...But the story above is giving me second thoughts...


 

  I think you should get it. And let us all know how it is. I cant find any reviews for this thing. Somone needs to write one.... ;D


----------



## VictorHalgaard

Yea...I just can't afford to buy something that turns out to be scrap. But FanMusic has made a few copies before that were quite decent, like the Little Dot Mk1+ portable, they copied that and some other stuff...


----------



## cogsand gears

Yep. Same here man.


----------



## VictorHalgaard

Im speaking with the seller right now about wether he could give me some more info on it and the parts used, to see if its decent quality and so on.


----------



## cogsand gears

Excellent. Id love to see the inside of this thing. Please post any info you get


----------



## VictorHalgaard

I just received pictures of the insides of the amp, and it looks like a very well built amp. I am no electrical engineer and I have no clue what all the caps and so on do, but with a side by side comparison of the insides of the BL-1 and the ALO Continental V1 it is not hard to match the parts. It's not an exact copy, but I definitely think its almost the same schematics.... So I think there's a good chance that I'll give it a shot 
   
  I will post the pictures I got when I get home


----------



## VictorHalgaard

Alright, here they are, first, the the BL-1, then ALO continental V1


----------



## VictorHalgaard




----------



## cogsand gears

That does look interersting.... Sadly, I too am no electronics engineer, and am unsure what most of it does. Any one out there that can shed some light on this?


----------



## cogsand gears

Nice work on getting those photos by the way!


----------



## VictorHalgaard

Hehe, thank you. Well. at least from an unexperienced standpoint, it looks like high quality - I mean if it had said ALO or iBasso or something, I wouldn't have doubted it. I kinda wanna take the chance and buy it... But I'm not completely sure - would be great if someone who has a clue about this stuff could take a look at it...


----------



## cogsand gears

Found a little info / impression from another thread:
   

  
  Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> What do you think about the Fanmusic BL-1? I have seen it advertised here in China, but have never seen a review. It looks similar to the Continental - is it? How does it compare to the C&C TU (probably the only competiton at the price)?


 


 I like it alot, Very low noise floor, very airy and spacious soundstage that compliments my Q701's extreamly well. Build quality is good, i wish the tube was better stabilized. I have never listened to the Continental so i cant compare the two, but for the money it was well worth it.
   
   
   
  Sound promising...


----------



## cogsand gears

A bit more:
   
   
  Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> Thanks! Just three more questions, though:
> 
> (i) You say you wish the tube was better stabilized. Do you mean it is micrphonic? If so, how bad is it - is it usable on a train or plane, for instance?
> 
> ...


 

 I havent had any microphonics from the tube itself, but It would make me feel better if it were better secured although there could be arguements for it NOT being secured as well. I guess since it is not really giving me an issue, it's not an issue 
   
  I have gotten 5+ hours out of it; I dont like to run a battery until it is dead. I have not listened while charging. There is no indicator as to when the unit is fully charged, so I usually charge it overnight (6+ hrs)
   
  I have a pair of Ultimate Ears Triplefi10's and they are outstanding.
   
  The only cavaet I can think of is heat. This sucker gets WARM, nearly hot. I could envision overheating the unit if it was placed in to a less than ideal ventilation situation.


----------



## VictorHalgaard

So many interesting things I want to try buying! xD


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I wish I had seen this before buying my iBasso D-Zero.  I'd given this a shot first.


----------

